# Gota get this tach in.



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

Hey im new. I just came to see if anybodyknew how to put a sunpro tach in nissan sentra gxe 97 model. it has the typical red, white, green, black wires. i can hook up the red, white, and black wires. But I am having trouble getting the green one in. ( the one that actually measures the engine rpm.) I know it goes in the distributer some where b/c the ignition coil is in there. i just need to know what does the ignition coil look like in there, what happens if I take the rubber cap off with all the spark plug wires running into does stuff fall out, will it come apart (this is my first car, kinda new to engine electronics) will i be able to get it back together. and where exactly do i need to connect the green wire onto the ignition coil. any help would be a great help. i didnt spend 30 bux just to say aawww $&*@. lol thx


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

green wire to the green wire by the distributor


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*STUPID 12, NOT SO STUPID!!!*

FIRST CLICK ON SENTRA, 200SX, G20 
NEXT CLICK ON E SERIES ENGINES
NEXT CLICK ON LETS MOD SOME E SERIES
FULLY READ THIS BECAUSE I AM LOOKING FOR YOU BUDDY!!!

CLICK ON THIS TO GIVE YOU A TASTE AND THAT STUPID B12 WILL BE STUPID NO MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://communities.msn.com/CARCHAT/shoebox.msnw

CLICK ON 87 SENTRA SE

HAVE YOUR 3.5 FLOP OR A BURNER READY TO SAVE THESE AWSOME PICS. 

STUPID B12, HUH NEVER HEARD OF SUCH SLANDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

B 12 RULES THE WORLD 

REMEMBER THIS


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

stupid12,

Go to the "Sentra Tech" page of my web site(link below), I got what you need!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

hey guys really thx. I found the green wire. Thx much pat for the pics they really helped. i found it in 10 seconds.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Site Rocks*

DUDE YOU TOTALLY ROCK!!!!!!!!!! GREAT SITE, MAN I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! B12 STILL RULES, HOW COULD YOU RALLY THAT NICE B12 THAT IS A RESTORATION CAR, A CLASSIC!!!!!!


LOVE YOUR OIL PROJECT TOO MEGA CREATIVITY THERE, YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

uhh dood thx for the "you rock" thing but uhh im just a 16 year old witha stock nissan that just felt like putting a tach in. nothing cool here bud.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Smart 12*

Bro you are allways cool, do not have to be mega modified to cool. Just have to be yourself. Keep rock'in 'um bro!

Stay in school, Kick butt when you get out.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

stupid12,

No prob man, Always willing to help out.

87SENTRASE,

The 87 is too rough for restioration, so rally beater it will be, Unless I decide to sell it Thursday in order to fund mods for the 99. AS for the oil project...It works like a charm, soon I am going to convert the hoses to braided stainless ones.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*87 SE P-O-W-E-R !!!!!!!!! La Mega Mega*

You, my friend have underestamated the true POWER of B12. If you ever saw my old Sentra you would sell your 99 and to fund the 87. 87 SE is RAW POWER unleashed that no man could ever tame. 87 SE is the best and most desired Sentra in the metro area. 87 SE offer a host of optional equipment along with a long list of standard equipment, a vast selection of sporty additions, along with sleek 14" aluminum wheels! True sex appeal is an understatment. Sheer unadulterated irresistability could not even come close in describing the excitement of just holding the steering wheel, say less the true thrill of owning one of the worlds finest hand crafted automobiles!!!!! Check it out on the web. . . http://communities.msn.com/CARCHAT/shoebox.msnw 

AFTER YOU SEE THIS. . . YOUR 99 DOES NOT HAVE A CHANCE IN HELL OF REDEMPTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


70 RAW frame bending, axle shaft cracking, clutch cooking, motor mount manipulating, brake pad burning, head snatching, hair raising, tire smoking, uni body bending, rubber ripping, tail pipe flaming HORSE POWER!!!!! -87 SE

87 SENTRA SE R-U-L-E-S!!!


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*99 or 87?*

I've got three guys here now that want a 99 Sentra? What do you want for it, they keep asking? Surley the 87 rules hands down. . . No Hate Intended! Just for fun.
-87 SE


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

87SentraSE read the fucking post before you reply. *He has a '97!!!!* And turn off the fucking CAPS. DO YOU SEE HOW HARD IT IS TO READ!!!! Stop posting random B12 loving shit. It's just annoying to read. If you ever have anything remotely _intelligent_ to post, go for it, otherwise STFU!!!!


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*411 for the team.*

Pat Scott aka 99xe appeared to me that he was typing that he had a 99 Sentra XE. This is who I was typing to in my post. Sorry guys if I have to much love for the B12 I do not want to offend people or start a hate trend. do not know what STFU means I told you guys I am not aware of what all of the lingos mean. . . Sorry about the caps I'm just excited, I thought the site was great up until now. See I steer away from negativity the first signal I get because there is nothing peaceful in it. I now see why people are leaving this site in search for others, but anyway you people take care lots of love too. -87 SE


----------

